# Difference between these markings?



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

So can someone explain the difference between a butterfly, a broken butterfly, and a broken black? Trying to figure out my buns markings, I think one is a Siamese sable butterfly but I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

The butterfly gene is the Enen gene the only difference between a broken and a normal butterfly is the nose marking, butterflys will have the nose marking whereas brokens won't.
It is extremely difficult to get well marked show quality butterfly marked rabbits, I have 2 butterfly's here but they are completely unshowable as their markings aren't good enough and they have too much white.

Even when you breed to fantastically marked rabbits together you aren't guaranteed a litter of perfectly marked babies, which is why many breeders will concentrate on the solid coloured rabbits.

A broken black is just another term for a poorly marked butterfly  

As for Siamese Sable butterfly I'm afraid their is no such colour, if you want to post a pic I can see if I can help


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> The butterfly gene is the Enen gene the only difference between a broken and a normal butterfly is the nose marking, butterflys will have the nose marking whereas brokens won't.
> It is extremely difficult to get well marked show quality butterfly marked rabbits, I have 2 butterfly's here but they are completely unshowable as their markings aren't good enough and they have too much white.
> 
> Even when you breed to fantastically marked rabbits together you aren't guaranteed a litter of perfectly marked babies, which is why many breeders will concentrate on the solid coloured rabbits.
> ...


Hi  I posted some pics of them, a page back I think, they're not the best pics but I'm relying on an iPhone and I can't add photos from here


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

http://bangalowbunnies.m.webs.com/s...3092&fw_sig_is_admin=0&fb_sig_network=fw#3033

I think that has a link to a photo near the bottom that looks just like one of mine..


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

After looking at your pics I see poorly marked black butterfly's, most definitely cute buns but completely unshowable and not a great start for a butterfly breeding program.
Are the buns BRC rung?


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Yeah they are rung, I know the smaller one of the two has White on her nose so I assumed broken butterfly but she was advertised as "black fox butterfly" what is the difference here? I have no idea of colours really so trying to educate myself LOL


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

SweepandDora said:


> Yeah they are rung, I know the smaller one of the two has White on her nose so I assumed broken butterfly but she was advertised as "black fox butterfly" what is the difference here? I have no idea of colours really so trying to educate myself LOL


I think your best bet is to get good confirmation shots so I can help, but at the moment I hate to say but it looks like you have someones cast off's that they rung to make it look good. Neither of your buns are showable and the likelihood of them producing showable kits is extremely slim I'm afraid


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

I shall try and add some later, if I have a laptop then! 
I didnt originally buy them to show, I fell in love with the bigger of the two - marigold - and ended up bringing 2 home, but just thought they were adorable 

I have so Many good Pics on Facebook but I can't get the link


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Go on to facebook and click on the album that you want to share. Then scroll all the way to the bottom of the page. There should be a link that you can copy right at the bottom, under a bit of writing that says 'Want to share your album? You can give friends or relatives this link:'

For example, here is the link to one of my rat photo albums:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.493816826661.259166.544096661&type=3&l=b43d1f648d


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Jana is a broken butterfly 










*Heidi*


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Jana is a broken butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^ I agree! Bloomin' beautiful!! Those ears are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Im not sure how to attach photos LOL so ill just copy and paste links, 

This is the one whos got sable/brownish grey markings towards her back end, and her ears and nose are more or less black..

http://kirkashstud.weebly.com/uploads/5/5/8/4/5584750/9023398.jpg?303

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0687481950_660116949_9868934_1869797532_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0687086950_660116949_9868933_1512880129_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543230_10150920688796950_53641270_n.jpg

Then, this is Little'un, who was advertised as a broken fox butterfly..

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/560077_10150917108701950_2018983421_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/292585_10150917107371950_1901153851_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578271_10150917112431950_1921298544_n.jpg

Any ideas  Thankyouuuu!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

They are both broken black butterfly's 
Are these two going to be part of your breeding program?


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> They are both broken black butterfly's
> Are these two going to be part of your breeding program?


Thanks for helping me  What do you think of them?

If they arent of a good standard i will obviously rethink! :thumbsup:

they are extremely friendly and sociable they do make me laugh


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

broken blacks

no neither of them are worth breeding


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SweepandDora said:


> OH MY GOD she is GORGEOUS!!





JordanRose said:


> ^^^ I agree! Bloomin' beautiful!! Those ears are adorable :001_wub:


Lol, I will let her know, I think she is beautiful aswell even if she has a bad attitude lol. That rosette she is sitting next to is for "bunny you would most like to take home" which was run on here 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

SweepandDora said:


> Thanks for helping me  What do you think of them?
> 
> If they arent of a good standard i will obviously rethink! :thumbsup:
> 
> they are extremely friendly and sociable they do make me laugh


They are cute but they are only pet quality and not worth breeding, their crown placement is terrible for a start and unless you breed them to a buck with an amazing crown it will take a few generations to improve.

If it was me I would have these two spayed to keep as pets and then go on the look out for good examples of the breed to use as your foundation stock.
For someone starting out it is much, much easier to start with good breeding stock rather than trying to fix faults from the start 
I would pop along to a few shows to get to know some good breeders who will be able to point you in the right direction and be able to teach you what to look out for within your breed


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> They are cute but they are only pet quality and not worth breeding, their crown placement is terrible for a start and unless you breed them to a buck with an amazing crown it will take a few generations to improve.
> 
> If it was me I would have these two spayed to keep as pets and then go on the look out for good examples of the breed to use as your foundation stock.
> For someone starting out it is much, much easier to start with good breeding stock rather than trying to fix faults from the start
> I would pop along to a few shows to get to know some good breeders who will be able to point you in the right direction and be able to teach you what to look out for within your breed


Okay thankyou for that advice  I'm assuming it's probably easier to start on solid colours? As long as from good stock. And my boyfriend has agreed to take me to some shows so that will hopefully help alot


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

SweepandDora said:


> Okay thankyou for that advice  I'm assuming it's probably easier to start on solid colours? As long as from good stock. And my boyfriend has agreed to take me to some shows so that will hopefully help alot


Yes solid colours are much, much easier to start with, getting a perfectly marked rabbit is very hard with the solid colours all you have to worry about is making sure you breed the right colours together and the conformation 

You might want to brush up on colour genetics because they play a huge part in breeding rabbits


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Ok I'm going to book these 2 girlies in to be spayed then and keep them as a pair. 

Any advice on where I can get good info on colour genetics etc?


----------

